# EI dosing- advice needed



## dawidmNS (11 May 2011)

Hi 

Ive just recieved the package, all in one mix which is:

http://www.plantedtanks.co.uk/plantedta ... 1676-p.asp


And it says mix it with 250ml of water and dose 5ml per 40-50l.

Ive got rio 180, so it makes 20ml daily. So 250ml will last only for 12 days? On the packaging it is lasts up to 6 months, so there is huge difference between 12 days and 6 months. Am I understand this right? Or I just mix it with more water?

Regards
Dawid


----------



## CeeJay (11 May 2011)

Hi Dawid
I think you'll find they mean it will last up to 6 months when mixed with water   
With your size tank it would be cheaper to buy the ingredients individually.
I know that because I run a Rio 180 myself


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 May 2011)

I just got this. I'm dosing 4ml a day which works out at 2 months use. That's only on a 6 gallon......meh. For some reason I thought it had the ferts seperate.

Going to order dry salts now.


----------



## CeeJay (11 May 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> I just got this. I'm dosing 4ml a day which works out at 2 months use. That's only on a 6 gallon......meh.


And Dawid has got a 40 gallon to deal with


----------



## dawidmNS (11 May 2011)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe yeah   

Well, I will order dry salts and make own mix, I thought there will be more at least for 1 month of use....


Thank you
Dawid


----------



## dawidmNS (12 May 2011)

Ive got 1 more question. How about Easycarbo? Is it good? Should I buy it and use together with EI?

Thanks
Dawid


----------



## foxfish (12 May 2011)

I buy all my ferts here  http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/
You can use this chart here http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/calcul ... ive-index/


----------



## CeeJay (12 May 2011)

Hi Dawid


			
				dawidmNS said:
			
		

> Ive got 1 more question. How about Easycarbo? Is it good? Should I buy it and use together with EI?


Easycarbo is good for 2 reasons. First of all it is a source of Carbon for your plants and secondly it has anti algae properties  
The only problem on the Rio 180 is it will work out expensive in the long run. 
It will be cheaper to use CO2 gas on a tank this size. The initial outlay is greater, but will work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## dawidmNS (12 May 2011)

Hi

Ive got already co2 kit and my tank running from yesterday 
i ordered other dry powders as my mix will lasts for 10 more days. 
I thougth easycarbo will last for long as there is 1ml for 40-50ml so 3-4ml for my rio180 should last for about at least 3 months. Am I right?

Regards
Dawid


----------



## CeeJay (13 May 2011)

Hi Dawid


			
				dawidmNS said:
			
		

> Ive got already co2 kit and my tank running from yesterday


That's good news   


			
				dawidmNS said:
			
		

> I thougth easycarbo will last for long as there is 1ml for 40-50ml so 3-4ml for my rio180 should last for about at least 3 months. Am I right?


Your calculations are correct (providing you meant 1ml per 40-50l   ). Although I know a few people that overdose this stuff. 
I don't use it now, but when I did, I used to dose 8ml per day on the 180l with out any problems.


----------



## dawidmNS (13 May 2011)

So there should not be any problem  10 pound per 2-3 months is really nothing. 

To do not create another topic, CO2 is everywhere in my tank I can see small boobles everywhere. However, plants are not boobling, it happened only in day 1. Today very rarely. Is it normal in everyone tank with CO2?


----------



## CeeJay (13 May 2011)

Hi Dawid


			
				dawidmNS said:
			
		

> However, plants are not boobling, it happened only in day 1. Today very rarely. Is it normal in everyone tank with CO2?


This is what we know as 'pearling', because the O2 bubbles look like small pearls on the leaves.
Too many people stress about this. 
Our goal is to maintain healthy plants and this can be achieved without the 'pearling'. On day 1 your plants had access to vast amounts of CO2 (in the atmosphere) before you planted them, so this is why you saw it on day 1. You may also see pearling on water change day.
Pearling is dependent on the amount of CO2 available and the amount of light you throw at it. Whilst it looks nice, it is not a requirement to grow healthy plants, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## dawidmNS (13 May 2011)

Thats the word, pearling 
I thought it should be pearling all the time once light is on, because of co2. I was wrong. 
yes I noticed the same that at water changes plants are also pearling and mostly only at that day. 

Today is 3rd day since my tank is running, the plants are getting greener colour like darker green as as the beginning it was light green some of them even like white. Today I recieved other salts with traces as well as easy carbo


----------

